# sibling sanderianums



## ehanes7612 (Oct 26, 2011)

two sibs of sanderianum...one on right topped at 15 inch petals, the color of the left is a nice merlot wine color (will post better pics once all fully opened).the plants a re first time bloomers with somewhat small growths, dont know if growths will increase in size or if petals will get longer..my humidity is a constant 70% so i dont think that's a factor here
so funny...bought these two years ago (ebay) as NBS plants for 45 each..first time ive bloomed sanderianum ..its crazy that only a few years ago these plants cost a leg and an arm


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool, so the leaves are 15-20" also. I could use one of these; send me the lighter color one!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Cool, so the leaves are 15-20" also. I could use one of these; send me the lighter color one!



leafspan is 20" on both


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2011)

No, just using what you described as a gauge. I would not want one of those giganti-plants w/ 50" leaves!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 26, 2011)

NYEric said:


> No, just using what you described as a gauge. I would not want one of those giganti-plants w/ 50" leaves!



oh right..duh


----------



## cattmad (Oct 26, 2011)

nice, I like the darker one


----------



## eggshells (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm jealous!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 26, 2011)

Those are both really, really, really nice......I'd take either of them. Did I say they were nice....:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice blooms! :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Wendy, you've had more than your share of sanderianum..  oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice ones Ed. Are you the one listing a budded sandie on Ebay for 70.00?


----------



## tim (Oct 26, 2011)

do you think flower count will increase? these 2 flowered sandies don't cut it for me...nice color though


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2011)

Better raise those pots up........


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 26, 2011)

Amazing blooms!


----------



## emydura (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice Ed. You would get a lot more than $45 for them here. So how do you rate these to grow? Are they as easy as the other multi-floral species? It seems from a distance that these latest generation of sanderianums seem to be more vigorous. 

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll but-in David and say your impression is correct. I find the generations to be vigorous. I must add, I think the first "out of flask" seedlings I tried to grow where selfings too. Which I found to be tough to grow.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 26, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice blooms! :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Wendy, you've had more than your share of sanderianum..  oke:



Ha! One can never have too many sandies.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 27, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice ones Ed. Are you the one listing a budded sandie on Ebay for 70.00?



nope


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 27, 2011)

emydura said:


> Very nice Ed. You would get a lot more than $45 for them here. So how do you rate these to grow? Are they as easy as the other multi-floral species? It seems from a distance that these latest generation of sanderianums seem to be more vigorous.
> 
> David



just as easy


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 27, 2011)

tim said:


> do you think flower count will increase? these 2 flowered sandies don't cut it for me...nice color though



i agree...the floweers seem small and less than average..and i hav eno idea about flower count..maybe?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 27, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> i agree...the floweers seem small and less than average..and i hav eno idea about flower count..maybe?



I say give it a chance. The next blooming should be even better.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Oct 27, 2011)

I would rank you as a super expert, given that sanderianum is quite a difficult species to cultivate, not to mention their healthy status as well!~ Nice!


----------



## odin (Oct 27, 2011)

this paphio is a great one.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are really pretty. I love that dark one.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice pics, and the others are right, don't judge them until the plants are larger. They're still impressive to see in bloom at all! Good to hear there's more vigorous ones coming through the pipeline now...tried a seedling awhile ago without luck, but other multi's seem to grow and bloom pretty well for me, despite being under florescent lights.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mrs. Paph said:


> Nice pics, and the others are right, don't judge them until the plants are larger. They're still impressive to see in bloom at all! Good to hear there's more vigorous ones coming through the pipeline now...tried a seedling awhile ago without luck, but other multi's seem to grow and bloom pretty well for me, despite being under florescent lights.



they arent going anywhere ..actually they are up to 20 inches petal length and starting to get the reflexed shoulders and wavy form ..will post pics once they are done..its really interesting watching their process


----------



## emydura (Oct 27, 2011)

I have to flower a multi 4 or 5 times to get it even close to its potential. Two flowers on a first flowering is very common. Sometimes I only get one. This will look fantastic in a few years.

David


----------



## peter.orchid (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice first flowering Paph. sanderianum.
I hope mine will flower too in some years!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 29, 2011)

bred them both with roth canadian club...hopefully one of them takes...i have another sanderianum just opening...larger plant...second blooming...petals only reache d18 inches last time...we will see this time


----------



## polyantha (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice sandies. Well done. It is a good sign that so many of us have bloomed rare ebay-species. There are so many honest sellers around :clap:


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> bred them both with roth canadian club...hopefully one of them takes...i have another sanderianum just opening...larger plant...second blooming...petals only reache d18 inches last time...we will see this time



good choice. Canadian Club is an excellent roth--might make PEOY with darker color and wider dorsals.


----------



## Marc (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice sandies, anyone of them would be a very nice addition to my collection. Looking forward to seeing them bloom next time.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a first sandie in flower right now and the petals on the first flower is growing at a little less than one inch a day (16 this morning). I never thought of asking this but do the petals stop growing when they hit the ground? Will certainly post some pics when the second flower grows longer petals. Right now, they're sort of accordeon shape but loose.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 30, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I have a first sandie in flower right now and the petals on the first flower is growing at a little less than one inch a day (16 this morning). I never thought of asking this but do the petals stop growing when they hit the ground? Will certainly post some pics when the second flower grows longer petals. Right now, they're sort of accordeon shape but loose.



In my experience with muliflorals the petals keep growing even if they come into contact with table tops/floor or anything else.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Wendy! I put the plant in my Orchid Window inside a 10 inch high pot propped up on another inverted pot.  Was wondering if I needed to raise it again.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 30, 2011)

The petal tips touching something can have a negative outcome. The first sandie I bloomed one petal was against something or was being "blown" by the fans more then the other. It slowed the petal elongation down. Once I adjusted the plant the petals continued to grow but the one was shorter then the other


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 4, 2011)

A 3rd sandy...possibly from same batch of seeds...last year bloomed 3 flowers 18 inch petals, this year 22 inch petals four flowers


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2011)

This last sandie has far better flowers then the others posted IMHO


----------



## Wendy (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh wow....I REALLY like this one. Beautiful! Award potential maybe? :drool::drool:


----------



## cattmad (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree, this one is a beauty


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Oh wow....I REALLY like this one. Beautiful! Award potential maybe? :drool::drool:



would they give awards for sandys that only have 23 inch petals?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2011)

I would


----------



## Wendy (Nov 8, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> would they give awards for sandys that only have 23 inch petals?



Petal length is only part of it. Besides, 23 inches isn't that bad. I think it's awesome. (you can send it to me.....:evil:)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Petal length is only part of it. Besides, 23 inches isn't that bad. I think it's awesome. (you can send it to me.....:evil:)



maybe next blooming...bred it with adductum and roth 'perfection'


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> maybe next blooming...bred it with adductum and roth 'perfection'



Excellent choices.


----------

